# Ecallers



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

What do you guys think. You need and amp for the ecaller or you dont? Looking at making a couple of new ones, your advice would be appericated.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

You need an amp, at least the way I make them.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

yea but is an amp needed, there are ways to build them without and amp, but is a cd deck powerful enough to power 2 or 4 speakers and still have that loud crisp sound


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I've read about plenty of people that have built ampless callers. These are usally cd decks putting out around 50 watts per channel. Now I have never heard one of these so I don't know how loud they get. You can pick up amps cheap. I got my 4 channel 300 watt amp for like $25. What you definitely don't want to do is get an amp that is larger than you need and will drain your battery faster than necessary.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Horker23 said:


> yea but is an amp needed, there are ways to build them without and amp, but is a cd deck powerful enough to power 2 or 4 speakers and still have that loud crisp sound


You can get CD players with a 200W built-in amp for under $100.


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Horker23 said:
> 
> 
> > yea but is an amp needed, there are ways to build them without and amp, but is a cd deck powerful enough to power 2 or 4 speakers and still have that loud crisp sound
> ...


Is any quality lost when you do this?


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

I got two cd deck systems that run 2 100w and 2 50w speakers. The decks are old pioneer players putting out 40w per channel. And put it this way they can make your ears go fuzzy on the high pitchs and the clerity is great with the pa outdoor speakers. But this i was thinking about runnin some 6x9s off of an amp and mp3 player just dont know if they will hold up to the weather


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

With a CD deck, no amp needed. The built in one does what you need. With an MP3 player, absolutely have to have an amp.

honkerhitmen,
I ran 6x9's last year thinking that they would help with the deeper feeding tones. To be honest I'm still impartial on them. They do fine, I don't have anything bad to say about them. But I don't really have much good to say either. I've kicked around the idea of replacing them with PA speakers... But it seems wasteful because I think they do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ridge Nelson said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Horker23 said:
> ...


I think this is the best quality personally. MP3's are condensed files so you'll get much better sound quality out of a WAV file on a CD.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

i know the 6x9s have really good sound and the bass on the mur murs sound really good i have hunted over them in missouri and nebraska but never had them get wet just wondering if they hold up and sound good when wet


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

CD players do sound great on good speakers. We run 5 calls on MP3's with amps and two 50 watt powerhorns on each unit. They sound good and are great satillite calls but its not as crisp as our 100 watt powerhorns on the CD player.


































You can build one of these for around 250.00.

We run 5 of these throughout the spread and the big unit is placed right by the shooter.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

kaiserduckhelm, 
That is the nicest home made caller I've seen yet. I gotta ask, those little plugs where the speakers hook up to the box, what would those be called, can you get them at Radio Shack?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

kaiserduckhelm,

Nice black and decker tool box from Wally World!  Actually, that is the exact same one I'm using and mine is painted white also. The first MP3 player I tried is the one you are running on that unit. It did not have a loud enough output signal to allow the amp to push as loud of a volume as it was capable of. I picked up a Sansa MP3 player and problem solved. Just wondering if you have noticed the same thing with that MP3 player.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Diver, I can't take credit for the design my buddy came up with it and we have built many just like it. The plugs are sodderless banana clips from radioshack. 12 bucks worth for each call.

SDfowler, all we run are the cheap RCA's from Wallyworld never had a problem with the output issue.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I just have a car cd player mounted inside a watertight ammo box and I can run 4 speakers off of that and they are pretty loud.


----------



## honkerhitmen (Jan 20, 2008)

That is funny i have two of them black and decker tool boxes for my callers to. we do the trick and are cheap


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

i have an old cd deck that works great, i know i need wire and outdoor speakers, but what else do u need? what kind of battereies do u guys use? just ur standard 12v or what? i have no idea and i wanna make one.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well you need some sort of jack to plug in your speakers and then you need some clamps to connect your battery and to run it I just use my 12 volt battery from my Vexilar.


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

Heres my groups setup.4-channel amp with 4 100watt power horns ran with a IPOD.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

what do u use for a power supply on that?


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

Heres a few pictures of mine..









to the switch-


















the switch on the outside


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

hey can i get a pic of how you connected your power suply to the amp??? thanks a lot


----------

